# Duyuru > Siyaset >  AKP NASIL ÇOĞALIYOR: Photoshoplu miting Avrupa basınında!

## anau

*Photoshoplu miting Avrupa basınında!*
*Focus: 'Yeni katılımcılar icat edildi. Erdoğan, mitingdekileri photoshop'la çoğalttı'*_Ali GÜLEN / SÖZCÜ  FRANKFURT_
Alman Focus Dergisi, Başbakan Erdoğanın eylemcilere karşı düzenlediği mitinglerle ilgili ilginç bir ayrıntıya yer verdi. Dergi, Yeni katılımcılar icat edildi. Erdoğan yanlıları fotoşopla çoğaltıldı diye yazdı.
Photoshopla çoğaltma oyununun Erdoğanı İstanbulda karşılama sırasında yapıldığı belirtilirken, nasıl çoğaltma yapıldığı da renkli dairelerle belirlendi.
Focus dergisinin Almanya yayınında yer verilen haberde bu hileyle Erdoğanın taraftarlarının iki katından fazla artırıldığını yazılırken, sosyal medyada, Ben de dikkatör olsam, halkımı istediğimi gibi fotoşoplarım görüşlerine yer verildi.
*İşte montajlı o görüntü:*

*Alman Focus Online habere şu şekilde yer verdi:*

----------

